# YN 600EX any issues?



## Valvebounce (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
With reference to this post,
Re: WARNING - THE DISASTER THAT IS YONGNUO 600EX - (FIRST VERSION)
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31858.0 
I was wondering if anyone had any issues with their YN600EX flashes, and if you consider these issues acceptable for the money saved over genuine Canon items or are they just unacceptable at any price? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## kphoto99 (Mar 5, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> With reference to this post,
> Re: WARNING - THE DISASTER THAT IS YONGNUO 600EX - (FIRST VERSION)
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31858.0
> ...



I have 4 YN600EX flashes, 2 YN568EX, YNE3RT, 4 YN622C, 4 YNE4RX and I have never experienced a single issue with the equipment. I am careful with it and I don't abuse it. Considering that you can get 3 YN600EX for the price of one Canon to me it is no brainier to use the Yongnuo. I'm not a professional.

If I was a professional photographer I would not go anywhere with only one flash, does not matter it it is a Canon brand or not. When you are at a location you can always drop it by accident, so you need 2, with Youngno you can have 4 as backup and be safe.

I was at a wedding last year and I observed a husband and wife team of photographers. Husband was using a Canon flash, but the wife was using Yongnuo flash. Take it for what it is worth, an anecdote.


----------



## Fritz_us (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Graham,

I've used 3 YN600 + the remote trigger since summer of '15 with no issues. A typically studio session usually includes 200 shots, my location work anywhere from 5 - 100 shots. I had two sessions where the flash overheated, both were on very hot days shooting HSS in full sunlight. The flashes both recovered when cooled down.

The flash is loose in a hot shoe -- and there is a lack of compatibility with recent Canons: ie the 80D and 5D mk IV. I shoot with either 7D mII or 5DMIII.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yn600ex-rt-now-available/ is a great discussion of the Youngnuo products and the site is a solid community of users who tend to share issues and successes.

Hope this helps.

Fritz


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi kphoto. 
It seems that we have very similar thoughts, I am careful and my photos are not mission critical, they are for my enjoyment and record. 
I don't go out without 2 flashes if flash photography is the intent, I only carry one when the flash is unlikely to be needed. 
Anacdote noted, tuppence! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



kphoto99 said:


> I am careful with it and I don't abuse it. Considering that you can get 3 YN600EX for the price of one Canon to me it is no brainier to use the Yongnuo. I'm not a professional.
> 
> If I was a professional photographer I would not go anywhere with only one flash, does not matter it it is a Canon brand or not. When you are at a location you can always drop it by accident, so you need 2, with Youngno you can have 4 as backup and be safe.
> 
> I was at a wedding last year and I observed a husband and wife team of photographers. Husband was using a Canon flash, but the wife was using Yongnuo flash. Take it for what it is worth, an anecdote.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Fritz. 
So the flashes overheated when asked to produce what was likely full power or thereabouts on a hot day, seems reasonable! 
Flash is loose in the hot shoe, my Canon 550EX (plastic foot) is the tightest flash I own, and that is not perfect, the Triopo have a metal foot and are looser, manageable situation. 
New cameras are not likely to be an issue! 7DII and older is my lot. 
Had a look at the link, looks interesting. 
Thanks for your input. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Fritz_us said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I've used 3 YN600 + the remote trigger since summer of '15 with no issues. A typically studio session usually includes 200 shots, my location work anywhere from 5 - 100 shots. I had two sessions where the flash overheated, both were on very hot days shooting HSS in full sunlight. The flashes both recovered when cooled down.
> 
> ...


----------



## midluk (Mar 9, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> If I was a professional photographer I would not go anywhere with only one flash, does not matter it it is a Canon brand or not. When you are at a location you can always drop it by accident, so you need 2


Even if no accident happens, in the heat (literally) of the battle when you fire many flashes with a high power output in quick succession, you will have to change the flash at some point to allow it to cool down.


I don't have experience with Yongnuo flash units (only the YN E3-RT, which unfortunately drains the battery really quick even if switched off), but taking into account that it uses high voltage of multiple hundred volts, I would not want to take the risk of frying my expensive camera on a malfunction of a cheap flash unit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi midluk. 
I'm not sure that a faulty YongNuo flash frying a camera is a high risk (or even a low risk), if it were a risk wouldn't there be people screaming blue murder about it bombing all the fora to spread the word? 
I think the biggest risk with cheap gear is life expectancy and duty cycle or lack there of. 

Cheers, Graham. 



midluk said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > If I was a professional photographer I would not go anywhere with only one flash, does not matter it it is a Canon brand or not. When you are at a location you can always drop it by accident, so you need 2
> ...


----------



## applecider (Mar 9, 2017)

The battery doors are a weak point at least in the 600 YN model. I put a small piece of blue tape on the door to remind myself to push the base of the door in before closing the door, and slow down a bit.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi applecider. 
You are the second person to bring up the weak battery door issue, have you actually broken a door, or is your cautiousness a lesson learned from the misfortune of others? Those are the lessons I prefer, they are cheaper than learning it for yourself! 
I'm not a fan of the door on my 550ex, it never seems to open cleanly without sticking, it always stops short, sometimes a lot short, sometimes just a little, but enough that the batteries can't get out. I still haven't managed to break it though so maybe the YongNuo doors will be ok! 

Cheers, Graham. 



applecider said:


> The battery doors are a weak point at least in the 600 YN model. I put a small piece of blue tape on the door to remind myself to push the base of the door in before closing the door, and slow down a bit.


----------



## bergstrom (Jun 29, 2017)

Just to clarify from original post with original thread link, it was a CLUB, indoors. I was shooting flash on camera and it dies with 4 fully charged batteries. I threw it in the bin the next day. Hugely frustrating!


----------



## bergstrom (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: YN 600EX MKii - ANY ISSUES? *

Ok, so has anyone here got mark 2 of this and any issues with battery doors or overheating?


----------

